

Improved Skype desktop clients - shill
http://blogs.skype.com/2014/10/09/improved-skype-desktop-clients-for-a-dynamic-new-chat-experience/

======
Someone1234
Meh. At least compact view and "turn profile pictures off" is still there. The
chat window is a regression but not a big one.

I think they were going for minimalism here but instead made the all too
common mistake of turning it into a game of "hide the commonly used
functionality" (Google Maps I'm looking at YOU).

Also they're wasting TONS of space on the main contact list (25% of it
literally is just a blue box that lists my own damn name and "online" very
freaking helpful that!). Then we have home (which does nothing useful) and
"call phones," then a huge white space with nothing, and only then do we reach
my first contact 50% way down the page.

They should have just shoved "Home" and "Call Phones" into the useless blue
box, moved the contacts up, and given me more space so I can avoid using
search at all.

The old client, frankly, made better use of space:
[http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/skype-...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/skype-client.png)

